# NHL IS BACK!!!



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Just fooling ya'll

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

good, i was hoping they would stay locked out


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Why? So we could watch some more brown ball idiots play the show off game.


----------



## range 2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Now with NHL still out, all we need to do is get rid of baseball and golf on TV.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Had me going for a second.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

The Dogger said:


> Why? So we could watch some more brown ball idiots play the show off game.


 :beer:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

You go Dogger :beer:

As for the NHL uke: As big of a hockey fan as I am I have lost all respect for professional sports! Nothing but drug taking crybaby's and I'm talking about both the players and the owners. College sports are 100 times better anyway! the NHL use to be great because guys would play for peanuts compared to the other major sports, Now they have become just as bad. Money hungry jerks that don't really contribute to society. I know some are good guys but don't tell me most are.

Just Image if the NHL was like the St Paul Saints use to be at one time. The players were playing for nothing and collection bucket was placed at the rink for donations for players. You talk about being loyal fans!

Go sioux :rock: 
TC


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I hope they don't even waste air time on espn again


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Nothing but drug taking crybaby's and I'm talking about both the players and the owners.


This pretty much sums up every major professional sport in America.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Put more waterfowl hunting on espn instead of NHL. keep them locked out the only good hockey to watch anyways is the sioux!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, I think we can all agree that college sports is the best. And we can all agree again that UNC HOOPS IS THE BEST IN THE LAND....just take a look at ONE SHINING MOMENT.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=13195


----------



## goosekiller9 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think what the managers are doing is great, just trying to get there sport back under control. All we need now is for baseball and other major league sports to follow suit.

Finally someone has taken some action


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

oklahomawatrfwlr said:


> I hope they don't even waste air time on espn again


Watching NHL will be the closest thing to watching a real sport if you want to get into that. I hope the never waste air time on another super bowl half time show. I hope they never waste air time on a Vikings game.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

NHL is boring. Too many people on the ice at once (even strength) 10 players, 2 goalies, 2 linesmen, 2 refrees= 16 people on small size ice. College hockey is the best!!! Wouldnt be excited to see the NHL come back, the only thing that is fun is when they are scoring goals. :beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

NHL needs to get rid of the 2 line pass more than anything else to make it exciting. I dont know who is against it, I always here announcers saying they need get rid of it so why dont they do it. NHL games would be way more exciting to watch.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

870 XPRS wrong College sports are a discrace. Drug taking crybabies you guys are crazy. In College the school makes millions of your sweat and tears and if you receive any special treatment you are in trouble. If your grades suffer "god forbid, while you make them millions "you are in trouble. They are evil . So when you finally get to the Pro's if you ever do its payback time and that time is brief so you gotta make it count. Crybabies, wake up in pain every day and never get the sent of icy hot and ben gay out of your nose and come talk to me.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow - dig up an old thread...but here it's ironic, because not only is the NHL really back, but they eliminated the two-line pass.

Ask and ye shall receive eh?

Eh? EH? Heck, it must be getting close to the puck dropping.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Go Bruins, so glad Pro hockey is back!


----------

